# A quick scamper through the wood....



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Time was at a premium this morning - I thought it would be a good idea to walk the dogs in the wood on the way to do another job...
Trouble is that quick walk is going to mean that the afternoon is spent removing seeds from Kiki the Undergrowth Queen


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh no  

That looks like it is going to take hours 

Although my quick walk this morning was cut shorter when Chance found some fox poo to roll in so I had to rush back to the car to change her collar and clean her up as best as I could manage before dropping them at my friends


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

They know how to pick their days!
To be fair to Kiki I have a comb in the car and a lot of those combed straight off... but the ones that have worked into the curls will need some serious work later


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Are those grass seeds?! I hope none of them dig in. I read on the other forum of a seed being picked up with the dogs ball and then traveling into the neck only to be removed in the surgery.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Omg that's a lot of seeds, not sure why but Molly tends to pick up more than sid! I find the body ones not to bad to remove,but its a bit of a struggle around mollys face when mainly because Molly hates her beard picked


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Goodness - I've never seen so many grass seeds on one dog! At least with the black coat they're easier to find.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lindor said:


> Are those grass seeds?! I hope none of them dig in. I read on the other forum of a seed being picked up with the dogs ball and then traveling into the neck only to be removed in the surgery.


No, these are not the killer grass seeds - just irritating slightly sticky seeds off some plant or other that is obviously very prevalent in the wood. The irony is that I'm walking in the woods more because there are not the killer foxtail seeds in there so the girls do not have to wear their hoods and I do not have to worry about them getting the seeds in their feet.
On balance these seeds are fine - but they do take an age to untangle!


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh my goodness! And I thought Bear was bad with the grass seed collecting! :O


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha ha! Sorry, I do share your pain but that's so funny, and such a sweet innocent face that has no idea!  To make the process more pleasant for Poppy she gets to eat them if she lets me pull them off, a fair deal. They're used in some dog food so must be good


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha ha ha! Sorry, I do share your pain but that's so funny, and such a sweet innocent face that has no idea!  To make the process more pleasant for Poppy she gets to eat them if she lets me pull them off, a fair deal. They're used in some dog food so must be good


This is the deal I have with Molly with eye bogies it's the only way she will let me near her eyes without giving me that smile ( the smile which could well end with a few missing fingers! )  but I'm not sure if they're come into the category of the same nutritional value as seeds


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Goosey said:


> This is the deal I have with Molly with eye bogies it's the only way she will let me near her eyes without giving me that smile ( the smile which could well end with a few missing finger So!)  but I'm not sure if they're come into the category of the same nutritional value as seeds


Haha, I do this as well!


----------



## halfpint (May 10, 2016)

Ernie seems to gravitate to areas with these sticky seeds. Luckily he is very tolerant of me helping to remove them.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Goosey said:


> This is the deal I have with Molly with eye bogies it's the only way she will let me near her eyes without giving me that smile ( the smile which could well end with a few missing fingers! )  but I'm not sure if they're come into the category of the same nutritional value as seeds


Ha! Yes, separated at birth, that's our eye deal too


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh thank goodness it's not only Molly with such dirty habits
All I can say is that years ago I was told it was healthy to tell your children it was ok to pick their nose and eat it,something to do with it containing good bacteria which was good for their tummies  not sure how much true is in it,but telling you them not to do it was an task I eventually gave up on
So this now leads me to believe that what was good for them could be good for molly! Any how she seems to enjoy it


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

2ndhandgal said:


> Oh no
> 
> That looks like it is going to take hours
> 
> Although my quick walk this morning was cut shorter when Chance found some fox poo to roll in so I had to rush back to the car to change her collar and clean her up as best as I could manage before dropping them at my friends


Your friends must have been delighted! 😀


----------

